# Avid Link



## JT (Mar 26, 2020)

I installed Sibelius 8 a few weeks ago and there's an app, Avid Link that keeps popping up, wanting me to install it. I have no use for this app, but simply closing the installer doesn't work. The installer keeps booting itself back up wanting to be installed. Is there any way to get rid of this installer?


----------



## Scoremixer (Mar 26, 2020)

I have no advice but in the same boat with recent versions of PT! It's very resistant to being got rid of...


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 26, 2020)

On MAC there's an Avid_Uninstallers folder in the Applications folder.
On PC Press *Windows*+R to open “Run” box. Type “*cmd*” and then press Ctrl+Shift+Enter to open an administrator *Command Prompt*.
Type format C: /q [MOD NOTE - DON'T DO THIS!]

Best of luck!

/Anders

[MODERATOR EDIT: ANDERS IS JOKING. PLEASE DON'T FORMAT YOUR HARD DRIVE AND ERASE EVERYTHING.]


----------



## Anders Wall (Mar 27, 2020)

Ah sorry mods, one of those bad jokes... I promise never to quit my day-job in pursuit for a career in comedy.

Yes I was joking, do not format your harddrive unless intended toooooo.
I don't have UAD on win but I'm sure there's a Avid Uninstallers folder somewhere on your windows system.

Cheers,
/Anders


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 27, 2020)

Avid Link is for updating Sib. Just install it, then set it not load at Windows startup.


----------

